# They just don't understand!



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

My wife thinks I'm a tit. She says water is water and any water will do

This makes current stock level 98 litres!

I must stress, I have to bulk buy when passing a Waitrose as there are none near where I live
View attachment 14187


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Impressive stock. Mine is outside in a shed so less visible. Has your wife read 'The Wind-up Bid Chronicle' by Haruki Murakami? I have started reading it and early on there is an account that can only lead to one conclusion, water is important. If she likes reading - say no more, get her copy of this and then have a discussion about water later on down the line. That or point in the direction of Xpenno's research.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Phil

Does the book reference handbags/makeup or weird and wonderful hair treatments? If not she will not have heard of it but then come to that, nor have I

I will get googling


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Ohhh now I see what brought about that other post


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I tend to plough on anyway.... Don't Ask for permission, ask for forgiveness


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> I tend to plough on anyway.... Don't Ask for permission, ask for forgiveness


Normally my strategy. The trick, judging what will be forgiven and what breaks the camel's back.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

get the 5 litre bad boys . no chance they are being opened for non coffee use


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

My wife was the same, but she has finally come around.

She read the water chapter in The World Atlas of Coffee and agreed tap water wouldn't do. Then she checked the content of bottled water from other supermarkets we regularly visit and compared to the book. These days she even buys me 8 bottles every time she parks in Waitrose.

She likes the coffee it makes so...


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Good point Gary but the two litres were cheaper


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I just talked about the less to no limescale created compared to our very hard water leading to a longer lasting machine etc and of course the better tasting cup after when I started picking up multiple 5l bottles of water. My partner understands how obsessive I become about anything I get into and is quite forgiving of it.

To be honest when I start trying to talk sensibly about anything to do with this and that said partner just rolls the eyes and knows it's a lost cause as its the only time they get anything sensible from my mouth as I am overly justifying myself and the rest of the time I'm just talking about the illuminati, aliens, lizards and Zheads with a bit of skating, music and BMX thrown in.

They also appreciate the now more regular and not awful cappuccino I can place before them.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Does Ocado deliver to your area? They sell that water. Wonder how much you would have to order to get free delivery?...


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I need to upgrade my tamper. Will require lots of begging for forgiveness


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Will she even know if you buy a new tamper??

I reckon I could buy a new car and my wife wouldn't notice. She just not interested, and so long as its blue I think I'd get away with it.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes Row said:


> My wife thinks I'm a tit. She says water is water and any water will do
> 
> This makes current stock level 98 litres!
> 
> ...


Is it a specific type of waitrose water? Or there own brand one?

Good level of stocking up by the way, I'll use that as my well it could be worse demo...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow. I have a corner cupboard that is almost inaccessible, where I could probably hide a GS3 and an EK (except I wouldn't be able to reach them). I keep upto 6 of the 5l Ashbeck bottles in there and my excuse is that you need to stockpile bottled water as we live in a flood area. Tricky getting them out though, but they're not in anyone's way.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> the rest of the time I'm just talking about the illuminati, aliens, lizards and Zheads with a bit of skating, music and BMX thrown in.
> 
> They also appreciate the now more regular and not awful cappuccino I can place before them.


Similar here. She indulges me because she likes the coffee. I'm curious though - what's a zhead? Sounds like some obscure kind of screwdriver. Do we need a zhead-thread?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> I'm curious though - what's a zhead?


Zheads:

Either a zombie or one of the living dead that will eat you come the apocalypse.....

or

The general public as we know them and though not actually dead or living dead are braindead. Subdued and sedated as a whole by main stream media, and the box we call the TV with it's constant feed of mind numbing reality shows and the like leaving a non living, unquestioning and obedient horde not actually living just watching others lives. So sedated enough to be happy as to not question anything but trundle through life unaware.

Birth, school, work, death.

Generally the latter though if your asking and well you did ask............

When you walk to pick up your daughter from somewhere or anything where you are heading somewhere next time on a dark evening look in every window you pass.

What you will see as a whole is faces alone or in groups with a general blank expression on and a changing flickering light bouncing across their skin.

Ignore the talk of flesh eaters they may well be just a metaphor and look about you and perhaps the apocalypse is on us already......


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah! The dreaded "idiot lantern" as one of my old teachers used to call it! Opium for the masses, keep them worrying about who's going to be evicted from 'Big Brother' and they won't stop to think where the name originated from... and even less about whether that is a coincidence. They probably think Orwell was a green duck hand puppet and 1984 was just a Eurythmics song! 'Reality' TV is just cheap and lazy on the part of the producers, certainly doesn't reflect much of any 'reality' I'm aware of. And then there's 'phone-zombies' that stumble into you whilst shuffling blindly along the pavement (presumably not checking Tapatalk for CFUK updates!) 

We might need a Z-head-thread though as this is about as far off topic as it's possible to get!

So, bottled water,


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

One of my favourite lines from a film

"Where's Zed?'

"Zed's dead"

The talk of zheads made me think about it

Sorry, back to water...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Safer than tap water or what they are putting in it!!!!

*Partner rolls eyes.....walks away, I have bottled water

Diversion tactics also work


----------

